# Wont turn right



## Andy Patchett (Aug 21, 2020)

Hello everyone, I’m a new tractor owner with an RK 37 hydrostatic cab. Everything was fine for a week, then as I was scooping dirt with the bucket in a straight line, the steering wheel came to a dead stop at neutral and would not turn to the right. It goes all the way to the left no bumping or grinding, but then stops in the middle and won’t go further. There’s nothing hung up under the tractor, The linkage is straight. There are no leaks and everything else is still working fine I was not running over stumps or branches, I was in four-wheel-drive, and the wheels still roll forward and backward no problem. Did my steering gear just took a dump!?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Does your steering work by gears or a hydraulic cylinder


----------



## Andy Patchett (Aug 21, 2020)

Hydraulic cylinder.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Is it 1 or 2 cyliders?
Maybe a nut came off the piston?


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

So its could be a cylinder problem or a valve problem that directs the hydraulic fluid to and from the valve to start with. 
Wonder if the lines could be extended to allow them to be swapped. Would the tractor only turn right then and not left?


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Andy Patchett said:


> Hydraulic cylinder.


Just to confirm; there is no mechanical linkage between the steering wheel and the front axle, only hydraulic lines.

Assuming that is the case, is it a double rod steering cylinder? or a more traditional style cylinder or two?


----------



## Andy Patchett (Aug 21, 2020)

It is a double rod system, cylinders on either side. No mechanical linkage. 3 cylinder engine.


----------



## Andy Patchett (Aug 21, 2020)

It allowed a slow arc to the left in reverse, at the end of which i would go forward Hard left until i got a another long slow arc set up. I got it on the trailer!!! And back to the dealer for warranty work. Miracle!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

like those old remote control cars that would go straight forward and turn in reverse!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Groo said:


> like those old remote control cars that would go straight forward and turn in reverse!


LOL... reminds me of the big old tin car with the rubber hose and the squeeze bulb that would activate a angled wheel from underneath!


----------



## Redlands Okie (Nov 5, 2017)

Let us know about the repair please.


----------

